
Microsoft launches new platform to help engineers to build autonomous solutions - techFOMO
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/19/microsoft-launches-project-bonsai-its-new-machine-teaching-service-for-building-autonomous-systems/
======
Codetonium
This makes it easy to create complex models for autonomous systems using
machine teaching.

------
Minchan21
wow that is a great news

